
Kick the data secrecy habit and everyone wins - Libertatea
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22029435.100-kick-the-data-secrecy-habit-and-everyone-wins.html#.UooA1o1nnUo
======
TophWells
The Open Knowledge Foundation has been around for 10 years already, working in
the same field and trying to achieve the same thing.

The trouble with unifying many different data sources like that is that you're
trying to solve the problem of too many disparate sources for data by creating
_more_ sources for data. The entire field has xkcd.com/927 problems.

